# Have any design ideas?



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

One of my clients ask me to give some ideas for remodeling their master bathroom.
Here how it looks now:
They want to get rid of the tub. Getting bigger shower.3' x5' max.
Extend the closet and new cabinets in the new extended area.
Everything is gonna go to bare walls and everything is gonna be new.


I know some of you do exclusive bath renos, I am sure you have great ideas for this.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Is the door location on a load bearing wall? If you could move it you would open up a lot more possibilities without having to move all the waste lines.

Also is the vanity floating out in the middle of the room like that? or is the proposed extention the whole area behind the vanity?

Are you killing their closet w/ this extension? How difficult would it be to get rid of the high window?

Contemporary ,traditional, country, somewhere in between? 

So many questions. I'll play if you can give a little more info.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I would get rid of that tub too. It doesnt look comfortable.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> I would get rid of that tub too. It doesnt look comfortable.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

> Have any design ideas?


Yes.

Andy.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:w00t:

:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> I would get rid of that tub too. It doesnt look comfortable.



I think I've seen that tub shape before....


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

perfect!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

astor said:


> One of my clients ask me to give some ideas for remodeling their master bathroom.
> Here how it looks now:
> They want to get rid of the tub. Getting bigger shower.3' x5' max.
> Extend the closet and new cabinets in the new extended area.
> ...


What's the question?

I have a question, what's it mean to extend the closet? Make the closet larger?

What's put the vanity in the extended area mean? Putting the vanity in the closet?????

A small 3x5 shower doesn't make any sense if they are losing the tub. The tub takes up more than a 3x5 area now. Design has to be good design, not akward which is where you're heading.

Lose the tub and shower, put in a big ass multi head orgy shower in place of the two, bench, rain makers, body sprays, bidet, trapeeze and a trampoline and you're in business.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Mike, I am having trouble picturing this in my mind, trapeeze and a trampoline, could you show us some pictures of how you do this?:laughing:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

No pictures, the black lights and strobes don't allow any to come out.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

orgy shower? :w00t:


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I was involved with a project many, many years ago where they built a 4'x9' shower with 2 grohe valves, 2 showerheads, 2 handshowers, and 2 banks of body sprays. Do you know how many people you can fit in a 4x9 shower?:whistling

On a side note, this job was designed by an architect who specified a 3'x7' (approx) glass block window at one end of the shower - and wanted it built with 2 panels- 1" apart!


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

HandyHails said:


> Is the door location on a load bearing wall? If you could move it you would open up a lot more possibilities without having to move all the waste lines.
> 
> Also is the vanity floating out in the middle of the room like that? or is the proposed extention the whole area behind the vanity?
> 
> ...


Thanks Josh, you were one of the guys was hoping to hear from.
The door wall is load bearing and actually there is no other possible place the door anyway.
Yes,vanity is floating in the middle of the room like that! behind vanity is a narrow closet with dress rods on outer wall all along.One can barely can fit, it is so badly designed.
I was thinking to run double vanity on the right side of the door, that will allow me use existing water line and drain line which looks like around/on the wall beside the door.
There is a small window 18" x 24" about 5' above the tub, the clients like my suggestion to replace it with 4' long w/glass blocks(1 or 2 lines), as they like to get morning sunlight from there.
The main reason to extend this space to get cabinet space and get rid of this stupid useless space design. The are marked as " new proposed extension" is more likely going to be closet/cabinet with dark wood framed frosted glass sliding doors all the way to ceiling(9').
They are looking a clean somehow contemporary look.
A few question I have is
-if I extend the shower another 2' what can use the remaining space left from tub?Towel cabinets? They are older couple and don't want humongous shower, but bigger than what they have now.
- If I go with above, looks like there is a big space appears between the vanity and the window like 10' will look weird?
-should I propose another cabinets along the window and the "new" 
space?


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

angus242 said:


> I think I've seen that tub shape before....


 ha ha ha... actually , it was like 11 pm and I was watching this guy while drawing a quick sketch.:blush: my inspiration!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

astor said:


> ha ha ha... actually , it was like 11 pm and I was watching this guy while drawing a quick sketch.:blush: my inspiration!


Now that _is _funny! :laughing:


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Now that _is _funny! :laughing:


 Angus, I am still waiting your answer here. please..??


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

astor said:


> Angus, I am still waiting your answer here. please..??


Sorry, missed it. Replied :thumbsup:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Exactly how much space do you have between the wall and the door in the shower area? Only 36" total? I'd really push for at least a 48" space there if they insist on keeping the shower pinned up in that little space. Really this is a huge bathroom for such a tiny shower. I know this all depends on budget, but I'm thinking a 4'x5' is about average size for a custom shower for me anymore.

One other question. Does this proposed closet jut into their bedroom. For me, I'd try to either:

A: talk about putting the entry to this closet in their bedroom
B: Make the closet area a pass through into the bathroom.

If you eliminated the entry of the closet from the bathroom side you could do a pretty kick ass vanity w/ floor to ceiling towers w/ crown and built in lights along pretty much the whole length of that back wall. I've been talking to the lady of the house about putting in a lower portion of counter top, when I have long runs of wall like that, that they can put a small chair in there and have a makeup spot separate from their sink.

If moving the door is really not an option, put a linen tower first and then the shower. This will allow you to push the shower out so you have a minimum of 3' on the interior of the shower. If you only have 36" for the outside dimensions this will leave you w/ approximately 29-30" interior. My elbows bang walls w/ my hands on my head at that dimension.

Also if you center the shower in that area, you should lose the toilet closet. I hate those friggin things.

Any idea of budget?


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I was thinking more along the lines of something like this.

If you can't move that door..........


----------

